# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  TV aerial

## nealandange

Standby for embarrassing novice TV question  :Blush7:  
Have just moved houses and can't for the life of me get the telly working.
Can't believe this would happen at the same time as the start of the footy season. :Frown:  
Have already tried a new cable and a different source (Digi box). 
The TV worked fine a few days ago at my previous address. 
I get "No Signal" appearing on the screen but the on screen display is fine. 
I am pretty sure the problem lies between the roof aerial and the wall socket.
How can I test this?
TIA
Neal

----------


## Ozcar

If you moved to a completely different area, maybe all the channels are on different frequencies. Did you try rescanning for stations? 
Otherwise, perhaps there is a signal amplifier on the mast or hidden away that has lost power. Sometimes that comes from a plug-pack and "power injector" plugged into one of the TV outlets, and the previous resident might have packed it up and taken it away without realising exactly what it was.

----------


## nealandange

> If you moved to a completely different area, maybe all the channels are on different frequencies. Did you try rescanning for stations? 
> Otherwise, perhaps there is a signal amplifier on the mast or hidden away that has lost power. Sometimes that comes from a plug-pack and "power injector" plugged into one of the TV outlets, and the previous resident might have packed it up and taken it away without realising exactly what it was.

  Thanks. I have tried rescanning with no success (both through TV receiver and a separate Digi Box).
Might be time to take a look at your second option...time to get amongst the spider webs

----------


## Tomo

If you have a mast head amplifier, it will need to be powered remotely at one of the tv outlets. 
Type of power supply depends on what amplifier and splitter is used. 
Location of power supply depends on the configuration of the splitter. 
If you are renting, call the managing agent and advise them. They will send an antenna man around.

----------


## terenjac

I had the same problem when I moved into my new house last year.    To cut a long story short ....... the previous owner had taken the antenna booster when he left.   No, not the one on the mast, this was, or should have been, plugged into the internal wall socket.   As soon as I bought another and connected it I had perfect reception.

----------


## Tomo

Safe bet is to buy a Kingray PSK06. It is a DC supply and will work through all splitters. 
You may have to hunt around the house trying different outlets as with some type splitters only one port will pass power through to the amplifier. 
Dont go to Dick Smith as they will sell you the power supply and amplifier as a kit. 
Go to an electrical wholesaler. L+H, Auslec, Turks, TLE etc.

----------


## nealandange

> I had the same problem when I moved into my new house last year. To cut a long story short ....... the previous owner had taken the antenna booster when he left. No, not the one on the mast, this was, or should have been, plugged into the internal wall socket. As soon as I bought another and connected it I had perfect reception.

  This ended up being the correct answer, congrats terenjac  :2thumbsup:  
Rang the old fella we purchased the place from and he said he didn't remember anything like this...did some more frustrating climbing around amongst dead mice and spiders and decided to call him again...
"oh, hang on, there was a thing plugged into the power point"  :Weeping2:  
Now I can watch the footy this weekend...go Doggies :Drink Nl:  :Drink Nl:

----------

